# Lexar S70 jumpdrive(USB) Problem Need help!



## RussianPride (Dec 31, 2011)

I recently bought a Lexar S70 jumpdrive 8Gigabytes anyway I used it for about two weeks I even put all my important work on it and then all of a sudden it stops working. my computer Dose not read the USB and the red light that used to flash doesn't flash anymore. I've tried it all my USB ports and still Nothing. I've tried connecting the Jumpdrive to multiple other computers and it still didn't work. so i contacted lexar and they told me to go to disk management and rename the drive with a different letter. Stupid thing is u can't rename it if it doesn't even appear on my computer. oh and also I've tried updating bios and windows updates. Please helppp!!!!! thank you in advance..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Was the drive listed in Disk Management?

If you have tried multiple PC's then the drive could be faulty.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

RussianPride said:


> told me to go to disk management and rename the drive with a different letter. Stupid thing is u can't rename it if it doesn't even appear on my computer.


it may not appear on my computer but it could still appear in disk management. Something could have happened with the drive letter designation and you may be able to reassign one. If it does not appear in disk management, and will not work in other computers, then the drive is dead.


----------



## RussianPride (Dec 31, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> Was the drive listed in Disk Management?
> 
> If you have tried multiple PC's then the drive could be faulty.


no it wasn't listed in disk management. and when talking to lexar support they said that it could be caused by bumping the drive while it's plugged in. but i don't recall ever bumping it. you know they will never admit the USB is faulty.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

they are right, if you bump the drive while it is reading/writing or if you remove the drive before it is completely shutdown, then it could damage the drive. And then it could be a bad drive and imo, they need to honor any warranty.


----------

